

All Yandex resources are down. - Danilka

All Yandex resources have been down since 14:13 GMT. As you know, it is a biggest search engine in Russia, (yes, it is more popular, than Google in Russia) including search, mail, money, video, photo, free hosting, you name it. The reason is yet unknown.
======
Danilka
Half an hour ago they twitted that network failure accrued and they are fixing
it. <http://twitter.com/#!/yandex/status/104552393110323201>

------
j_col
Maybe it is from all of them web masters Rick-rolling their wayward search
bot.

